# Avon, North Carolina



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone ever fished there or near there? Headed there in a few months.
Any advice, tips, or pointers would be Greatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

My family and I have been going to the obx for 30 years but we stay in nags head which is a little farther north than Avon. There are a lot of fishing options: you can surf fish, fish off the piers, and there are a couple of bridges you can fish off of. There are also a number of charter options for both near shore and offshore trips. We always take an offshore trip out of Oregon inlet looking for tuna and dolphin.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Eye Spy said:


> My family and I have been going to the obx for 30 years but we stay in nags head which is a little farther north than Avon. There are a lot of fishing options: you can surf fish, fish off the piers, and there are a couple of bridges you can fish off of. There are also a number of charter options for both near shore and offshore trips. We always take an offshore trip out of Oregon inlet looking for tuna and dolphin.


Exactly what Eye Spy said. Save some extra $$$ before hand and book a charter trip. If you have never been out in the deep blue you are missing out! The thrill of not knowing what you are going to catch is amazing. One minute you could be catching Mahi (dolphin) and the next you could be hooked up to a billfish or wahoo. The offshore fishing out of the OBX is next to none in the US. It can be amazing at times. Even if it's an off day offshore your captain can take you to the reefs for some good eating hard pulling fish. I lived in Maryland for 15 yrs and at one point was down at the OBX about every other weekend. I miss it a TON!!!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah Ive been out deep sea fishing before , just always out of Myrtle Beach, Does anyone know if You have to have a Lic. to fish from shore down there?


----------



## theoldvet (Dec 23, 2011)

Riverwader, you can purchase a 10 day license that covers beach fishing, which I highly recommend. If I remember correctly it was only $10.00. The surf fishing is second to none. As others have recommended if you can take a nearshore or offshore trip it is well worth it. If thats not in your budget I would recommend a trip on the Miss Hatteras either half day trip or a whole day trip. Either way it's fun and you fish for black bass, gray trigger fish, which are excellent eating. Miss Hatteres is a few miles below Avon in Hatteras village. Surf fishing you can catch whiting, pompano, croaker, red drum, blue fish and many other species. The pier at Avon is also good fishing at the right time. There is a fee to fish off the piers but then you do not need to purchase a fishing license to fish the piers. Good luck


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

The house We rented comes with free unlimited access to the Avon pier while We are there, Also plan on taking the Kayak out a few time to fish also


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Take the yak out sound side and find some holes. You can catch big red and black drum, stripers, flounder, pompano, whiting, and other inshore fish depending on the season. Make sure to ask around at the bait shops and be specific about what you are looking for. Tell them you are taking your yak out and they may put you on a honey hole or two.

Have fun!!!


----------



## theoldvet (Dec 23, 2011)

RiverWader, my wife and I have been going to OBX Hatteras Village for the past several years for 2 weeks during early part of June. Also consider taking your kayak on the sound side of Hatteras. There are some excellent clamming spots in that area. Can also do some crabbing off the piers for blue crab. Highly recommend Diamond Shoals restaurant located in Buxton, which is next town below Avon. Breakfast, lunch and supper are all great and very reasonably priced. If you do a inshore trip for flounder, red drum, spanish mackeral, speckled trout then I would highly recommend looking up Capt. Doug Martin. He will work hard to put you on the fish. Have a great time!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

We are going to be there the week of June 9th


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Surf fishing you can catch whiting, pompano, croaker, red drum, blue fish and many other species.


I'll be in Nags Head in May, where can I learn exactly what set-ups, lures, bait, and tactics to use to do well surf fishing? I want to go down prepared to up my odds at success. I dont want to go down there and stumble around for two days.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

hardwaterfan said:


> I'll be in Nags Head in May, where can I learn exactly what set-ups, lures, bait, and tactics to use to do well surf fishing? I want to go down prepared to up my odds at success. I dont want to go down there and stumble around for two days.


Well, Cheezman & I sure aren't PRO's but WE think we did VERY well!!!
Mostly 'cause we had one he$$ of a teacher!
Search OGF, back in Nov. for our article, " NC Emerald Isle ". Our hole story is there AND the charter captains web address & his story as well!

For the reds, kings & flounder, we threw a red-head 1/2oz jig, tipped with a white or pearl gulp 3" shad tail grub, along shore,,, into the first wave back-wash. MAN is that fun when they suck it down in 3' of water and TAKE OFF!

For the false albacore, mackerals & skates, we casted a 3" 3/4oz plug. crome W blue or green back. No bill, single trebble. Launch it out AFAPossible and RIP it back in across the surface. We lost 2 or 3 of those plugs with the enitial hit & run!
For the grunts, spots, puffers & a pompano or two, we casted straight out from shore as far as possible.
I used 30# braid with a 3' long, 7# mono leader. 2oz surf or pyramid sinker and 2 #6 or #8 gold aberdeen hooks spaced one foot apart. You gotta use the red artifishal blood worms for bait. Use a 3/8" long piece on the gold hooks. It's got like nylon or plastic mesh in it. The little thieves can't steal it!! 
IT IS EXPENSIVE! $8 for a Gulp or Powerbait size bag.

Send Cheezman a PM. He can give you the brand name of the blood worms AND his side of the story! 
He had his 17' boat there and caught just about every species of fish possible,,, around & off shore!
We're head'n back this fall1 Can't WAIT.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

man that sounds awesome, thanks a lot for the tips!


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

RiverWader said:


> The house We rented comes with free unlimited access to the Avon pier while We are there, Also plan on taking the Kayak out a few time to fish also


hehe my daughter caught a stingray from that pier that was about 28" from wingtip to wingtip she was like...10 and insisted on doing most of the reeling. Also caught a lot of king fish and even a puffer fish.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

River Wader I'll be about 40 miles north of you and just a few weeks earlier. Ill try to post up some pics when i get back. Avon looks really nice too. Im not sure if Ill boat fish but will definitely be surf and pier fishing. We're staying about a mile north of Jeanettes pier up in Nags Head.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Avon is about five miles from the point in buxton and if the beaches are opened its some of the best surf fishing in the state. Heres the catch if there are any nesting piping plovers they shut beach access down. Red drum and tackle in buxton has a forum that I find helpfull http://www.reddrumtackle.com/


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Does Anyone know where I can find some info on Fishing Lic. and Regulations?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RiverWader said:


> Does Anyone know where I can find some info on Fishing Lic. and Regulations?


That's an easy one,
http://www.ncwildlife.org/Fishing.aspx


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RiverWader said:


> Does Anyone know where I can find some info on Fishing Lic. and Regulations?


hey, Riverwader,
I just found a good one,,, I know it will help us.
Bummer though, when I zoom in, the pic gets blurred???
Anyone know how to fix it?

http://www.fishing-nc.com/outer-banks-maps.php


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Do anyone have any info on fishing the sound down there? The house We got is on the Sound side with the water being 10 foot out the back door


----------

